

What's New in the BCL in .NET 4 Beta 2 - baha_man
http://blogs.msdn.com/bclteam/archive/2009/10/21/what-s-new-in-the-bcl-in-net-4-beta-2-justin-van-patten.aspx

======
profquail
I'm glad that they took the time to go back and review some of the older parts
of the library to add little helpful bits (like the new Path.Combine and
Stopwatch.Restart methods). If you're not a .NET developer, this list probably
doesn't look like much, but these are fixes for a bunch of small annoyances
that have been around since .NET 1.1.

------
AndrewDucker
I've written my own wrapper for Enum.Parse that has _exactly_ the same
structure as their Enum.TryParse. Glad to see that they're bumping into the
same problems internally that we do in the real world, and doing something
about them.

~~~
StrawberryFrog
Yep, I have too. More than once.

Once you have generics (C# 2.0 ) the way that enums are parsed in C# 1.0 just
crying out for a simpler, type-safe wrapper. Once you have extension methods
(C# 3.5) it's a good candidate for that.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Yup - I really wish that they'd had Generics from the beginning - there are
numerous places where they would have made life better, which will never be
changed.

------
noblethrasher
Also included are new Tuple types and Action, Func delegates that take up to
16 parameters now.

Source: [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/magazine/dd942829.aspx#id040...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/magazine/dd942829.aspx#id0400063)

~~~
AndrewDucker
Ooooh, Tuples. And about time too!

